# Against hyper-contextualization



## Pergamum (Dec 5, 2010)

A blog post about current unhealthy trends in Muslim missions:

Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Muslim Hyper-Contextualization: The New Missiological Fad




> *DEFINITION OF CONTEXTUALIZATION:*
> 
> We must never compromise biblical truth. We must, however, express this truth to widely varying cultures. Contextualization is this bridging process. The missionary seeks to impart the meaning of the Gospel in a meaningful way to a new audience. He leaves behind his cultural biases and even adapts the form of his message to provide better points of commonality between the Gospel and his target audience
> 
> ...


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hyper-contextualization is just biblical compromise. Preaching Christ in a manner so that people can understand you doesn't mean that you have to compromise the gospel.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.ijfm.org/PDFs_IJFM/23_3_PDFs/Tennent.pdf

Here is a link to Dr. Tennent's excellent critique of the "Insider Movement."


----------

